# Heater/AC controll issues (possible ac compressor)



## ScoDog (Feb 9, 2005)

This post may sound funny at first but I copied form another forum I posted it to.
Part 1 

Just bought the car and IM going throught the little things now. I tried my Heat and A/C today and found I have no controll I have fan speed but thats it, no controll of wherw the air comes out( now just comes out of front dash vents). Ac dosent turn on and can not switch between hot or cold. I looked behind the controll pannel briefly on my lunch break and all the connections look to be connected.
Is there a fuse that controlls this ( i did look in fuse box but didnt pull every fuse out) or some way that this is easily repaired?

Part 2

ok Found the blow fuse after all. I can change from Hot to cold and select vent, vent & floor, and floor. the second I use any defrost selections or turn on the A/C it blows the fuse.

Did a continuity test on the 2 wires running from the compressor and each one apparently grounds out.

Does onyone know where the 2 wires run to. there is one the runs to the fron of the car and then into a loom. the second seem to head towards the rear and dissappears sortly after the compressor. I tried using schematics but I alway had a hellava time with them.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

The A/C compressor clutch is basically a coil of wire with one end attached to ground, so we need to look at the other side of the connector after disconnecting the compressor and measuring away from it. The thermal protector is the next component inline from there and is a round plug with two wires coming out located on the compressor. Disconnect that and check for a continuity between the two terminals. If you measure the harness side and a short is there the Idle Air Control valve is in the same circuit. The IAC valve is under the intake manifold on the passenger side with a yellow/black wire (same wire as the A/C compressor has) and a black wire going to ground. If you can find the connector for that next to the intake unplug it and test for a short on the IAC valve.
With IAC disconnected and the compressor clutch connected see if the fuse blows again without the engine running (if the rest checks out ok).

That should give you somewhere to look for a short, but please let me know what you find.

Troy


----------



## ScoDog (Feb 9, 2005)

Thanks for the info I actually found the problem. It ended being the relay.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Good, that was the next thing inline and much cheaper than the other parts.

Troy


----------

